# Whittling School



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

LOL i wanna go back to school! http://woodschool.org/furniture-making-courses-programs/175-workshops-2013


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thats sweet!

SMS


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sounds fun and you really learn something that helps your hobby


----------

